# Stereo speakers, door and rear deck



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I was looking on http://www.nissan-200sx.org/stereo.html and they said that the max depth for the door speakers I beleive had to be 2 1/8in, is this just if you get a 6 1/2 and not the recomended 6 3/4?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I would think for bolth because, not matter what size in diameter you get the speaker in, your still gonna need to have them 2 1/8 to be able to sit flush in the door.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i only know of pioneer making oversized 6.5...... but i got momo speakers and they are 6.5 but they dont fit in the whole .... so i had to modify to bring them up


http://www.polkmomo.com/mm6.php


----------

